# I [heart] MDF



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

When I first started building speakers I bought two sheets of MDF to work with. I've almost used up those two sheets. I'm somewhat impressed by how much stuff they made.

Endcaps and amp-box for 1 sonosub.
Endcaps and base for 2 more sonosubs.
Endcaps for two helmholtz resonators
(2) open baffle speakers.
1 small passive subwoofer.
(2) full range speakers.
Internal bracing for a bass cab
Various jigs and disposable cutting tools

I think I have enough for one more small set of speakers.

I'm not really making a point - I'm just impressed by how many projects came out of these sheets.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Boom... don't you know you are not supposed to split that stuff in half... :nono: it won't last any thinner than 3/4"... :sarcastic:


----------

